# Business name



## SmokingLad (Jun 27, 2020)

Guys i need you help i am starting an online smokehouse my first product would be bacln but will do ribs and brisket in the future. what would name should i give to my business? Any suggestion?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 27, 2020)

Where are you located?


----------



## SmokingLad (Jun 28, 2020)

Philippines


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 28, 2020)

Philly Smoke Shop


----------



## jtowner0512 (Jul 5, 2020)

SmokingLad said:


> Guys i need you help i am starting an online smokehouse my first product would be bacln but will do ribs and brisket in the future. what would name should i give to my business? Any suggestion?


Is there a Phillipino fire god you could name it after. Something primal sounding


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2020)

What Island and Village?...JJ


----------

